# Webcam Lag



## cykx

When ever I use my webcam it lags foor some reason. I have a 256k cable connection, the webcam is usb. Its strange cause sometimes itll lag after a while, sometimes never, sometimes all conversation long. Any ideas ?


----------



## ZER0X

While you use the Webcam....are u downloading, searching webpages anything that will use the net


----------



## cykx

Nope, I stop anything im doing. At first I did then I tought "Downloading at 25kbs, webcam on" something didnt add up if u know what i mean. So, yeah, thats not it. But tanks anyway. If I get a T1 and still have this problem Ill grab the webcam by the cord and smash it against the wall. But I wont be getting a T1 for a while. Id rather get 5mb Cable, thats real nice. But, my current isp doesnt offer 5mb, so Im stuck on 256 for a while, a long long while.


----------



## ZER0X

> If I get a T1 and still have this problem Ill grab the webcam by the cord and smash it against the wall.


 I dont think you will need to do that 

Maybe the webcam has a problem....you could try newer drivers or something like that


----------



## cykx

Will do, I had tought about it but just been too lazy. Plus my cam aint the best. But will do.


----------



## ZER0X

cykx said:
			
		

> Will do, I had tought about it but just been too lazy. Plus my cam aint the best. But will do.



I'm a very lazy person myself  

You dont have to have a really great camera...as long as it works  and you have the drivers for it


----------



## smitherz

all web cams will lag, its only the really expensive ones that are slightly better because they have a higher frame rate.

smitherz


----------



## cykx

my frames are ok, when it doesnt lag.


----------



## Praetor

> But I wont be getting a T1 for a while. Id rather get 5mb Cable


Good call, the cable is cheaper

What camera is ahving the problem


----------



## kof2000

maybe cuz is USB lol try a FIREWIRE one oh well... i'm not into webbie cammys so oh well.


----------



## GigaBytez5

*Just throw it!*

If itz USB it must've been pretty cheap, I got a Logitech Quickcam Express for 30 bux! And the res is sweet, along with the frame speed! It rox, and at Wal-Mart so its easy to find...


----------

